# Trying to open *.eps files



## uthanatos

Have been trying all day to open them, cant do it with photoshop and i cant find an add on that will be able to open it, nor any freewhare program i have tried managed to read from these files, anyone has any experience on this matter and know of a program that can open the files?


----------



## cpscdave

Is there something wrong with the files? Previously anytime I was sent an eps file I was able to open them. 
You could try GIMP (its like GPL photoshop)


----------



## uthanatos

i have tried GIMP allready, but didnt managed to make it work


----------



## uthanatos

added 1 of the files as an atchment, try to open them plz so we can verify that they are (or not) damaged

PS. I have no idea what the photos are since it is from a colection i just bought and i havent managed to preview yet


----------



## cwwozniak

Your EPS file opened in Canvas with no problem. I exported the contents as GIF and WMF files and made the single attached zip file.

EDIT: Just took a closer look at the graphic. Someone needs to learn how to spell "Specialist", unless "Specialsit" is a real word.


----------



## Blackmirror

It opened in infan view /with the plugins


----------



## lister

I don't know why you can't open them in Photoshop - they open fine for me.
As long as you don't save over them, as they are Vector EPS files, which should be edited only in a Vector graphics editor like Illustrator.

ps: Cwwozniak, your WMF is damaged/incomplete. Also, to preserve bezier curves, you should save as an EMF at least.


----------



## cwwozniak

lister said:


> ps: Cwwozniak, your WMF is damaged/incomplete. Also, to preserve bezier curves, you should save as an EMF at least.


Ooops.  I have converted documents created from scratch in Canvas to WMF without problems. Did not test the EPS to WMF conversion before zipping it up.


----------



## kiwiguy

Opens fine in Paint Shop Pro
Complete with the above spelling error.


----------



## uthanatos

have managed to open them with Corel Draw 10. Now i am able to save them in TIFF format, but oing this for 500 images is a problem, anyone has to sugest a better way? its the first time i am dealing with vector images and i am kind of lost.


----------



## kiwiguy

Use Irfanview. It is free.
It has batch processing abilities that should do what you want.

And before you say "it will not open .eps images", it will. I have opened your .eps and saved it as a .tif

Just download the Irfanview plug-ins. All is freeware.


----------

